# Has this ever happened to you?



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

In my neighborhood there are 3 stray kittens who make a pretty decent living from my neighbors. I have thought of trapping them to take to our local no-kill shelter, but it would cost $45. Plus cats are fast, smart, and all scratchy-bitey.

So today everytime I knocked the can around (no video of that because I forgot my stand) she would come out and inspect the "cat toy". It was drizzling rain while I collected my ammo. And she just made herself at home. I did go in and make a temporary rain shelter in the woods completw with boiled chicken bits and kibble. All 3 are in it bit it was too dark and rainy for a pic.

Apologies, the video is very shaky.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good man !


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Youre a kind soul Pat very nice!

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Cats are my favourite pet. Thanks for taking care of them!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ahhhh ! Pat got 3 new kitties!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

For several months now I have feeding a feral. It has a bum hind leg. I don't know if is a birth defect or it is the result of being hit by a car and surviving to tell the tale. I have named him (I hope, him ) Cassidy as in Hop-along . He has learned to come to eat when I whistle. Last winter I made him a lil' house for the worst days. So, I am right out there with Ya' Guy.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> For several months now I have feeding a feral. It has a bum hind leg. I don't know if is a birth defect or it is the result of being hit by a car and surviving to tell the tale. I have named him (I hope, him ) Cassidy as in Hop-along . He has learned to come to eat when I whistle. Last winter I made him a lil' house for the worst days. So, I am right out there with Ya' Guy.


Very kind of you flip I bet ole Cassidys glad to have found you. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

flipgun said:


> For several months now I have feeding a feral. It has a bum hind leg. I don't know if is a birth defect or it is the result of being hit by a car and surviving to tell the tale. I have named him (I hope, him ) Cassidy as in Hop-along . He has learned to come to eat when I whistle. Last winter I made him a lil' house for the worst days. So, I am right out there with Ya' Guy.


That sounds like Ralph! He was a homeless kitty that lived outside. One day he just limped on in and jumped right on the couch. Hasn't left my wife or my side since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

devils son in law said:


> Ahhhh ! Pat got 3 new kitties!!!


 Exactly.lol!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for the uplifting post


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well , the food I put out late last night is gone... but tge shelter is empty. Tarp like made too much noise.

Cats are so aloof and independent that when they choose youbto be their friend and trust you... it makea you feel like a special kind of human.

Cassidy sounds awesome. And Ralph sounds like a rare cat indeed. 
I will eventually earn the privilege of touching these kittens and find them a home. Our shelter has a few vet clinicians that spade and nueter and vacinated... prior to adopting. That Bob Barker sure made an impresaiin on me. My original county has no animal shelter and a huge over population of cats and dogs.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

all 3 of mine are rescues.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> In my neighborhood there are 3 stray kittens who make a pretty decent living from my neighbors. I have thought of trapping them to take to our local no-kill shelter, but it would cost $45. Plus cats are fast, smart, and all scratchy-bitey.
> 
> So today everytime I knocked the can around (no video of that because I forgot my stand) she would come out and inspect the "cat toy". It was drizzling rain while I collected my ammo. And she just made herself at home. I did go in and make a temporary rain shelter in the woods completw with boiled chicken bits and kibble. All 3 are in it bit it was too dark and rainy for a pic.
> 
> Apologies, the video is very shaky.


cool, thanks for helping out the cats.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This one, named George, came to us just yesterday! He is a nuisance of a cat though, he follows me and my son everywhere


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> This one, named George, came to us just yesterday! He is a nuisance of a cat though, he follows me and my son everywhere


'Curious George' 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------

